# Difference between US spec and JDM spec sr20de?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay guys...... just wanted to know what's the difference? 
Also..... I read somewhere that the sr20de can hold up to 20psi on stock internals. Is that the JDM spec or the US spec? And if that's not true...... how much boost can both take stock?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

LaRon said:


> *Okay guys...... just wanted to know what's the difference?
> Also..... I read somewhere that the sr20de can hold up to 20psi on stock internals. Is that the JDM spec or the US spec? And if that's not true...... how much boost can both take stock? *


You may want flip through SR20forum.com for that first part. It's not that we can't give you answers. It's just that they tend to go into a little more depth over there because the forum is specific to that engine.

The second part's on there too, but in a nutshell, apparently:
- Higher compression ratio (10:1)
- Different Intake/Exhaust manifolds
- No EGR
- About 6~7 hp higher total output (JDM has 150ps)

Someone please correct me if I missed something. Oh, and I say "apparently" because I've never even had the chance to play with a JDM nonturbo SR20. Just looking at that though, I donno how worth it a JDM SR20 is if you're planning on going the forced induction route. That's something for you to decide after talking to the guys over at SR20forum.com though. Good luck.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

The extra 5 hp is mostly from differences in emissions equipment and the computer's timing settings which also affect emissions.

Numbers vary for boost on stock... on stock *bottom*, yes, you may go above 20 psi, but to go past 6-7 psi, you'll have to change some of the fuel system and do some computer work... might also want to work on the head/valvetrain... depends on your cash position... and yah, check sr20forum...


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

awesome... thx guys


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Difference between US spec and JDM spec sr20de?*



ReVerm said:


> *You may want flip through SR20forum.com for that first part. It's not that we can't give you answers. It's just that they tend to go into a little more depth over there because the forum is specific to that engine.
> 
> The second part's on there too, but in a nutshell, apparently:
> - Higher compression ratio (10:1)
> ...


Corrections/additions:

- Not all JDM/Euro DEs have 10:1. A big majority are actually 9.5:1.
- The higher output has to do with a) higher compression in the 10:1 SR20s, and b) better flowing exhaust manifold on both 10:1 and 9.5:1 JDM/Euro DEs.

You will need to do some work/building up if you intend to safely hit 20 psi on a turbo'd DE. I'd recommend that you go with a DET if you want to hit that boost range.

Look-up the following links and read up on what the articles say about their turbo'd DE projects:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/projectser.php

http://www.turbomagazine.com/tech/0303tur_ser/index.html

Also, refer to http://www.sr20forum and read up the Turbo/FAQs and utilise the search button.


----------

